# Shrimp pasta



## mollyolliver (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone-
My shrimp pasta is getting "dual" and not very "interesting". Making my shrimp pasta consist of fresh basil, onions, tomatoes, garlic, and of course shrimp and pasta. 

Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## fyfas (Jul 12, 2001)

Add some sausage; my preference would be some andouille but an Aidell's type chicken/apple works well, too... the apple/chicken adds some slight sweetness as the andouille adds a bit of spiciness. Saute the sausages separately first.

My sauce preference with shrimp is to add some heavy cream yielding a creamy tomato sauce.

And another thought... I season the shrimp generously with any one of the assorted season blends readily available (Emeril's, Tom Douglas of Seattle or Prudhomme as examples) and saute them briefly before adding to the sauce to finish cooking. Adds flavor and still retains the basic sweetness of the shrimp.

Want more taste or a different taste ? I'll buy some cooked lobster meat at my local Whole Foods (not cheap) and add it to the concoction. Or, a few sea scallops left full size or halved horizontally and sauteed with the shrimp.

And, lastly I ALWAYS garnish with a lot of fresh herbs; somestimes basil or tarragon or chives depending upon the other flavors and I always personnally prefer a lot of the herbs... and a lot of freshly ground pepper.

Answering you is getting me hungry !


----------



## mollyolliver (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you so much. I just wanted to let you know that my favorite thing to cook to is mellow country music. Right now I have been into Gary Allan's new album Living Hard a whole lot. My boss at UMGD just turned me onto him, and I've been very supportive ever since. Please check out myspace.com/garyallan to hear some of his songs.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

*Spaghettini with Chopped Shrimp and Scallops in Rich Broth* This is by George Germon and Johanne Killeen from their book, "On Top of Spaghetti"

3 ounces medium shrimp, in their shells 
5 ounces fresh scallops 
1/4 cup water 
1/2 cup extra-virgin olive oil 
1/4 cup finely chopped onions 
1 teaspoon finely minced fresh garlic 
1 small fresh hot pepper 
1 cup dry white wine 
1 tomato, peeled, seeded, and finely chopped 
1/2 teaspoon sea salt 
1 pound dried spaghettini 
2 tablespoons unsalted butter, softened 
4 tablespoons finely chopped fresh flat-leaf parsley

Peel the shrimp, reserving the shells. Carefully devein the shrimp and coarsely chop. Coarsely chop the scallops and combine with the shrimp and 1/4 cup water in the bowl of a food processor fitted with the steel blade. Pulse on and off to finely chop but don't create a puree. Add another tablespoon of water if the mixture becomes sticky. Cover, and set aside in the refrigerator while you make the broth.

Start the broth, or fumet, by heating the olive oil in a large straight-sided saute pan. Add the reserved shrimp shells, onions, garlic, and hot pepper. Saute over moderate heat for about 10 minutes until the onions have softened and the shells have turned deep pink. Add the wine and reduce until you have 1/4 to 1/3 cup left in the pan. Add 4 cups water and boil vigorously to reduce until you have about 3 cups of liquid left. Strain the fumet through a fine sieve into another large saute pan. Add the tomato and bring to a boil. Taste and add salt, if necessary. Set aside over very low heat and simmer gently while you cook the pasta. Bring at least 5 quarts of water to a boil in a large pot. Generously salt the water and drop in the spaghettini. Cook, stirring often, until the pasta is almost al dente, about 4 minutes. Drain the pasta and transfer to the fumet. Fold in the chopped shrimp and scallops along with the butter and parsley. Simmer just until the spaghettini is al dente and the seafood is cooked through, 1 to 2 minutes. Serve immediately


----------



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

At home I do shrimp pasta very simply and quickly.

I sautee garlic, lots of chili peppers and shrimp very quickly (not much more than a minute). Then I remove from heat and add a little grated lemon rind, pink peppercorns, salt, some good quality olive oil, and toss over pasta with fresh basil (red and green if I have it), a squirt of the lemon here and there (more on the shrimp but a little on the pasta too), some grindings of pepper and grey sea salt, and a little more chili infused oil.

The keys are wild shrimp not farmed, a rustic fettucini or linguini from Abruzzo I love, good dried whole chili peppers (from my husband's garden), real local fresh garlic not the made in China stuff, fragrant, heady toasted chili-infused oil, and a tasty hand-harvested sea salt. I love this dish as it comes together very quickly, but it's the quality and source of the ingredients that make it good. 

Haven't made it in a while, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Good for you! 

shel


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

I make a Thai dish...shrimp with julienned carrots, zucchini, green onions and mushrooms in a spicy peanut/coconut milk sauce served on rice noodles and sprinkled with fresh cilantro.

Re: seasoning blends. I use Spice Hunter's Thai seasoning for this. Their seasoning blends are salt-free and I really like them.


----------



## heber_1 (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey, i have a recipe, my mom makes it, i love it, is delicious, here is the recipe, if you have any questions just ask, maybe i don't use the right tearms because i dont know them:blush: but i hope you understand the recipe

Ingredients:
2 Lb pelled shrimp
2 Spagethi or fetuccini
1 bar of butter or margarine (for the shirmp)
1 1/2 bar of butter or margarine (for Spagethi or Fetuccini)
64 Oz Sour Cream
3 Tbs Chipotle chilli with sauce
1 1/2 Tbs Chicken flavor Bouillon
Salt (put what you like)

Directions:
Put shimp in a large pan with the butter to cook on low temperture, 
cook untill orange color (do not over cook),
On a blender, blend the sour cream, chipotle chilli with it sauce and the chicken flavor bouillon, until well blended, add that mix to the shrimp while cooking, cook the spagethi or fetuccini, following bag instuctions, after draining it, put it back on the pan you cook it and add butter until melted and mix well. serve inmediatli.
For presentation, you can serve the spagethi or the fetuccini all over the plate and top it with the shrimp & chipotle sauce.

I hope you enjoy it, i tried my best to explain it the best i could.


----------

